# Complètement abattue



## LORADA (16 Août 2022)

Bonsoir à toutes,
J’avais annoncé verbalement et par ecrit, voici  2 mois une augmentation net de 60 centimes par heure à  compter du 1er septembre 2022 ,ce qui aurait fait 4 euros net par heure , ce qui faisait 80 euros net par mois.  Aujourd'hui 18heures 30, est arrivée une furie me disant : J ai  2 choses à vous dire. Je ne peux pas vous donner les 60 centimes, vous me coûtez déjà la moitié de mon salaire. J’ai déjà tout calculé, alors est-ce que vous faites le préavis de 15 jours? Je tiens à vous dire que mon contrat en année  complète à débuté  le 6 septembre 2021. Pouvez-vous m’aider pour le calcul de cette fin de contrat, car je sens l’entourloupe.Je  vous en remercie à l’avance.


----------



## Griselda (16 Août 2022)

"Annoncé"?
Mais une augmentation, sauf si c'est pour ratrapper le SMIC et donc la légalité ne peut être imposée.
Pour toute modification de contrat, y compris une augmentation de salaire, si elle n'est pas prévue au contrat initial, le PE n'est pas tenu de te donner satisfaction, il faut négocier et si c'est accordé un Avenant doit être signé des 2 parties pour seller l'accord.
Tant qu'aucun accord n'est trouvé c'est le contrat en cours qui se poursuit.
Si poursuivre le contrat sans cette augmentation ne te convient pas tu as le droit de demissionner. Si c'est ton choix tu dois alors acter cette démission par écrit en RAR ou remis en main propre contre reçu. 
Attention, sauf accord entre les 2 parties tu dois respecter un préavis.
Attention, si tu démissionne, tous tes droits au chômage seront suspendus pour minimum 4 mois. Après ce delai de 4 mois tu pourras demander de faire passer ton dossier en commission pour savoir si on te restitut tes droits.

Mon conseil pour la prochaine fois c'est de faire les choses dans l'ordre:
1) DEMANDER une augmentation en argumentant ta négociation
2) Si les PE sont d'accord, DES que c'est le cas tu présente un Avenant qui précise à partir de quelle date cette augmentation sera appliquée et devra être signé des 2 parties
3) S'ils ne sont pas d'accord, chercher un autre contrat pour les remplacer ou être prête à poursuivre en l'état.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (16 Août 2022)

Calculer la fin du contrat ..vous avez démissionner ? Elle vous a licencié ?


----------



## Griselda (16 Août 2022)

La 1ere question est donc:

-est ce que TU souhaites démissionner?

Si oui tu le fais par écrit et ce n'est qu'à la 1ere présentation de cette lettre que le préavis commencera.
Si tu ne souhaite pas rompre le contrat tu ne fais aucun courrier, aucun écrit (pas même par mail ou SMS) qui pourrait le laisser suspecter, au contraire tu lui dis très clairement que tu souhaitais cette augmentation pour telles et telles raisons, que certes c'est décevant de ne pas l'obtenir et de ne l'apprendre qu'à 2 semaines de la date mais que même si ce n'est pas accordé tu n'as pas dans l'immédiat l'intention de rompre le contrat, il se poursuivra donc sans changement.

Par contre ton PE peut, si elle le souhaite elle, rompre le contrat, dans ce cas c'est à elle de faire ce courrier, elle n'a pas besoin de mentionner une raison particulière, seulement que c'est un retrait d'enfant. Le préavis commencera alors lors de la 1ere présentation de ce courrier. La différence pour ce PE c'est que si c'est lui qui fait la rupture il te devra en plus du solde de tout compte ta prime de rupture de 1/80eme de tous les salaires BRUTs.

Désormais la vraie question va être laquelle des 2 tiendra le plus à rompre cette collaboration? Laquelle des 2 assumera cette décision?


----------



## LORADA (16 Août 2022)

Elle m"a dit, j'arrête le contrat. En aucun cas, je n'ai démissionné.  Je voulais savoir pour le calcul de ce qu'elle me doit


----------



## eden (16 Août 2022)

Tant que vous n'avez pas d'écrit vous ne pouvez rien faire : le contrat continue tel quel....Donc contactez le parent pour lui signaler et ensuite à la fin du préavis il y aura le salaire ( déduit des jours non effectués avec le calcul cour de cassation puis régule des cp acquis non pris).

Pour info et pour vos prochains contrats : vous fixez un taux horaire que vous trouvez convenable et vous n'y toucher plus jusqu'au prochain avenant à la baisse ou fin de contrat ( ex : entrée à l'école).


----------



## Sandrine2572 (16 Août 2022)

Perso je ne contact pas le PE si il veux me licencier il est assez grand pour trouver et savoir les démarches à effectuer


----------



## nounoucat1 (16 Août 2022)

Et bien Lorada tu t'estimes bien heureuse que ton employeur te licencie. Car si tu avais tout bien fait comme Griselda a du t'expliquer. C'est toi qui a fait un avenant pour changer le tarif et refusé par le PE alors soit tu laisses le contrat tel que soit tu démissionnes. 
Pour ma part je ne fais pas d'augmentation en cours de contrat .si je trouve mon tarif bas je le change aux nouveaux contrats.


----------



## LORADA (16 Août 2022)

Non, je n'ai pas à  m'estimer heureuse.... j'estime que la correction aurait été  de me dire non de suite, et non pas de jouer les hypocrites, en attendant de trouver une nouvelle assistante maternelle.


----------



## Griselda (16 Août 2022)

La bonne nouvelle c'est que c'est elle qui souhaite te licencier, tu auras donc droit à la régule s'il y a, le solde des CP, mais aussi à la prime de rupture.
Tout ça ne pourra être calculer QUE quand une lettre sera présentée. 
L'autre bonne nouvelle c'est que tes droits chômage ne seront pas suspendus, c'est en ce sens que tu pourras t'estimer heureuse quand tu auras la lettre en main qui le confirme. 
Elle pourrait aussi bien s'engueuler avec toi chaque jour sur tout et n'importe quoi pour te pousser à la démission, ça, ce serait vraiment pas classe du tout et une vraie galère.

Tu avertis à l'avance que tu voudras une hausse de salaire, le PE n'avait donc pas le couteau sous la gorge pour te donner une réponse ferme et par écrit. Si oralement elle avait accepté il fallait présenter l'Avenant pour le faire signer tout de suite.
Si elle n'avait pas répondu ça ne valait pas pour accord. 
Ce n'est pas très classe d'attendre probablement d'avoir un plan B?
C'est vrai.
Mais ce Parent, s'il n'était pas averti qu'il pouvait y avoir une augmentation dans un an est en droit de se dire que ce n'est pas très classe non plus "d'avertir" que c'est ce qui allait se passer comme si elle n'avait pas le choix. 
Elle t'a démontré que oui, elle a le choix.

Si elle est arrivée tout à coup très énervée c'est sans doute qu'elle rongeait son frein depuis l'annonce en attendant d'être certaine d'avoir un plan B et d'être dan son bon droit que de rompre le contrat.

Perso je vérifierais le solde de tout compte mais je ne chercherais pas querelle. 
J'apprendrais de mes erreurs: d'abord j'argumente, je négocie mais je n'impose pas car moi même je prendrais très mal qu'un PE se permette de venir me voir pour "m'avertir" que le contrat va changer et que je vais perdre du salaire ou devoir faire des horaires qui ne me conviendront pas, s'il me mets devant le fait accompli, ça ne peut pas bien se passer alors que s'il me demande, m'explique gentiment je peux entendre ses doléances. C'est pareil dans les 2 sens.

Aujourd'hui je suis dans une fourchette basse par rapport à mes collègues MAIS mon contrat est négocié dès le début avec une augmentation de x% à date anniversaire. Il n'y a pas d'entourloupe, les PE me choisissant sont OK avec ça dès le départ, ils ne peuvent donc pas se sentir piégés car ils ne le sont pas. Ce point est même écrit également dans ma présentation avec laquelle ils repartent à la fin du 1er entretien et donc AVANT d'avoir à dire s'ils souhaitent travailler avec moi. C'est aussi écrit sur ma grille tarifaire que je donne.


----------



## liline17 (17 Août 2022)

l'augmentation que tu demandais est énorme, 18 %, dans le monde du travail, on n'a jamais autant loin de là, à sa place, je me sentirai trahie, je ne suis pas étonnée qu'elle soit en colère, je pense que tu es loin de la réalité du monde du travail, désolée, pour toi, mais je comprends mieux son attitude que la tienne.


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour Lorada ne sois pas fâchée avec ce PE et que ça te serve de leçon. Quand des parents signent un contrat avec toi c'est que ta façon de travailler leur convient mais aussi ton tarif. 
Si ensuite tu augmentes il faudrait que ce soit inscrit des le début dans le contrat.
Bonne journée


----------



## Lijana (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour LORADA,
Je suis dans le même avis que liline17. Dans le futur si vous voulez *négocier *une augmentation il faudrait qu'elle soit resonable.
Et oui il faut négocier* et ne pas l'annoncer. *et je trouve énorme aussi *cette augmentation,  passer de 3,4€ à 4€ par heure*


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Août 2022)

J'ai des collègues qui inscrivent au contrat une augmentation chaque année.si les parents acceptent de signer le contrat ils sont prévenus mais l'augmentation est de quelques centaines. 
4 euros de l'heure en année complète par chez nous c'est trop.


----------



## Capri95 (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Passer de 3,40€ à 4,00€ c'est beaucoup en une seule fois !
 Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi cette maman ne vous a pas dit de suite que l'augmentation ne lui convenait pas ? Au lieu de vous laisser poireauter..
Autre point : elle vous dit " vous me coûté la moitié de mon salaire "
Disons qu'elle soit au SMIC, elle paierai 600 euros de sa poche ?
C'est pas possible  ou alors elle gagne très bien sa vie et a peut d'aide !
Vous nous laissez dans le flou, nous ne connaissons pas votre quota d'heure donc un peu compliqué de savoir où vous situer... et de pouvoir vous apporter des réponses appropriées.


----------



## Lijana (17 Août 2022)

Je suppose qu’elle doit être à 133,33h par mois. Donc ce n’est pas un énorme contrat en ac.


----------



## Capri95 (17 Août 2022)

Dans ce cas la sachant que ce n'est pas un gros contrat, autant annoncer un tarif plus haut que 3,40 euros.
Pour ma part je me fixe une grille de tarif pour arriver à pas moins de 500 euros.
De cette manière j'annonce clairement les montants aux PE, donc pas de surprise, ils savent combien ils devront payer si ils veulent travailler avec moi.
Vous n'êtes pas contente cela peut s'entendre, mais les PE sont dans leur bon droits de refuser votre demande d'augmentation !


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Août 2022)

Le mieux si vous le pouvez (bcq de demandes) et bien cherchez un autre contrat car là je pense que çà va être la soupe à la grimace tous les jours et travailler dans des conditions pareilles n'est pas vivable sur la durée ... la maman n'est plus d'accord OK mais dire que vous lui coûtez cher et bien elle voit à prendre un congés parental ainsi elle verra bien si elle y arrive mieux !!! ce genre de PE qui fait des réflexions sur le salaire beurk !!!


----------



## LORADA (17 Août 2022)

Je travaillais 132 heures. Qu'elle refuse, mais pas deux mois après,  le temps de trouver une nouvelle assistante maternelle.  L' une de vous m'a parlé de prime de rupture, je ne suis pas au courant.


----------



## Griselda (17 Août 2022)

En effet si c'est le PE qui rompt le contrat il doit une prime de rupture à celle ci dès lors qu'elle a 9 mois d'ancienneté et plus.
Cela fait parti de la nouvelle Convention Collective Nationale et s'applique pour tous les contrats CDI sauf si dans celui ci il est indiqué une disposition plus favorable au salarié.
La prime représente alors 1/80 de tous les salaires Bruts. On additionne tous les salaires Bruts, on divise par 80, cela représente le montant minimum à donner et déclarer sur le dernier Bulletin de Salaire dans une case spécifique car cette prime n'est pas soumise à cotisation. Elle apparaîtra aussi sur l'attestation employeur pour tes droits au chômage même si elle ne sera pas comptabilisée pour tes droits.
Attention cette prime n'est due QUE si c'est un licenciement, si c'est toi qui démissionne ton PE n'est pas tenu de te la donner.
Cette prime est bien en dessous de ce qu'un salarié lambda peut espérer mais on tient compte du fait que nos PE ne sont pas des entreprises qui font des bénéfices grâce à notre travail. Elle a été revalorisée en janvier 2022, avant ça elle représentait moitié moins environ. C'est pourquoi il est bon d'avertir le Parent un mois ou 2 avant la fin si ce n'est pas déjà écrit au contrat (perso elle y figure ainsi ils le savent dès le début) pour qu'ils se préparent à cette somme. Là encore les PE peuvent faire la grimace car c'est encore des sous à sortir mais quand on leur explique gentiement que c'est bien en dessous de ce que eux peuvent percevoir de leur patron ils se ravisent.

Encore une fois je comprends que tu sois déçue car 2 mois plus tard tu pensais que c'était OK mais dans tout travail les paroles s'envolent, seuls les écrits restent. Donc elle a le droit de rompre le contrat si elle le souhaite. Note que même si tu lui avais fait tout de suite signer un Avenant actant l'augmentation rien n'empêcherait qu'elle cherche une autre AM sans te le dire à l'avance et te licencie dès qu'elle avait trouvé avec seulement le préavis pour te retourner. C'est pourquoi il convient de faire preuve de pédagogie, expliquer avant, ne pas mettre devant le fait accompli. Quelque fois nous faisons attention à tout ça et nous faisons quand même licencier sans raison apparente, parce qu'une autre AM est plus près, est une copine, est moins chère, parce que le PE veut que son enfant aille à la creche pour "le preparrer à l'école" ou que sais je encore.

Quoi qu'il arrive "elle t'a dit qu'elle arrêtait le contrat" mais tant qu'elle ne fait pas un écrit avec preuve de la date à laquelle elle officialise la décision le préavis ne commence pas. 
Perso, j'aurais la gentillesse de le lui dire, qu'elle ne pense pas que j'essaie encore de la piéger. 
Mais dans l'absolue si je ne veux pas être sympa je ne dis rien, je la laisse faire et si elle ne respecte pas la procédure le tribunal pourra apprécier... ça c'est dans l'éventualité où je suis prête à aller au tribunal. 
Perso, je préfère toujours privilégier une fin propre pour que tout se passe bien et que je réceptionne bien tous mes documents dont j'ai besoin pour la suite mais si en face ça tient à se bagarrer, je sais faire...

Mon conseil est de bien lire la nouvelle CCN pour connaitre tes droits et devoirs.
Puis d'éviter de faire des mauvaises surprises aux PE en "avertissant" qu'il y aura une augmentation non prévue initialement.


----------



## LORADA (17 Août 2022)

Merci Griselda, mais va t-elle le faire ? Merci infiniment pour ces explications . Apparemment, elle a tout fait par Paje Emploi.


----------



## LORADA (17 Août 2022)

Griselda, j'ai eu la lettre de fin de contrat en mains propres,  mais il n'y a aucune conversations possibles, j'ai à faire à  une personne hors des clous.  De la gentille nounou, je suis passée à une moins que rien.


----------



## Nounou1009 (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour moi maintenant je note sur le contrat initial que j augmente à chaque fois que le smic augmente et au même taux. Bon depuis octobre il y a eu pas mal d augmentation pour les pe c est moins top mais bon les autres années casi rien. Et au moins c est automatique je ne fixe pas un taux par hasard


----------



## Griselda (17 Août 2022)

Tu as donc reçu ta lettre en main propre et tu as signé un double de cette lettre en y apposant la mention "remis en main propre le... date du jour en question".
Il n'y a pas de discussion à avoir aujourd'hui avec elle car le mal est fait, elle romps le contrat car elle s'est sentie trahie. 
Elle pouvait aussi tout simplement venir te voir et te dire qu'elle a bien tout fait ses comptes et qu'en aucun cas elle n'accepte de t'accorder cette augmentation que tu lui a demandé. Tu aurais sans doute boudé mais rien n'obligeait ni ton PE ni toi à rompre le contrat. D'un point de vue légale, demander une augmentation, même maladroitement, n'est pas une faute.
La CCN est applicable, qu'elle soit contente ou pas. 

C'est à toi de vérifier lors de la remise du solde de tout compte que tout y est, si ce n'est pas le cas il faudra lui dire ce qu'il manque et pourquoi, si elle refuse d'entendre tu pourras faire un courrier RAR mentionnant la somme manquantes et en vertus de quel article (lis la CCN tu vas trouver tout ça très facilement). 
Si elle est intelligente elle rectifiera comme il se doit sinon il te faudra saisir le tribunal des Prud'homme pour qu'il affirme qu'elle te le doit.
Certes elle a été vexée de se sentir trahie (et franchement ça se comprend un peu) mais ça ne lui permet pas pour autant de renier le droit.
Attention, le tribunal, sans aucun doute possible, te donnerait raison car c'est limpide mais ce n'est jamais un tribunal qui fait appliquer son verdict. cela veut dire que si elle ne te donne pas la somme il te faudra alors solliciter un huissier de justice grâce au document du tribunal mais il faudra avancer ses frais qui te seront remboursés par le PE... à condition qu'il ne soit pas insolvable...


----------



## Baby33200 (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour Lorada,
Pour palier à ce soucis de demande d'augmentation, j'ai signifié dans mes contrats qu'il y aurait une augmentation à Chaque date anniversaire du contrat. De cette façon zéro blabla zéro tracas. 😉😊


----------



## Marianne67 (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

Pour nounou 1009, tu dis que tu notes au contrat que le tarif sera augmenté du même pourcentage que le smic. C'est interdit d'indexer son salaire sur le smic.  Cette clause n'est pas valable et l'employeur peut très bien ne pas la respecter.


----------



## liline17 (22 Août 2022)

pourquoi cette clause ne serait pas légale? du moment que c'est signé dans le contrat, cela devient contractuel, et légal, 
ce qui est illégal, c'est d'augmenter en même temps que le SMIC, si tu n'est pas au minimum légal et si rien n'est indiqué au contrat


----------



## Pioupiou (22 Août 2022)

Non @liline17 c'est illégal de nombreux arrêts cours de cassation l'ont confirmé.
On ne peut pas marquer n'importe quoi dans un contrat.
Toutes clauses d'indexation est nulle.
Les juges ont ainsi estimé qu'une clause d'indexation du salaire en fonction de l'évolution de l'indice des prix de l'INSEE était nulle (Cass. soc., 5 octobre 2017, n° 15-20.390

Cette interdiction repose sur l'article L. 112-2 du Code monétaire et financier : « est interdite toute clause prévoyant des indexations fondées sur le salaire minimum de croissance [ou] sur le niveau général des prix ou des salaires […] »


----------



## liline17 (23 Août 2022)

merci pioupiou, ça n'a pas de sens pour moi, pas grave, de toute façon je ne le fais pas.
Peut être qu'ils ont trouvé une astuce pour contourner l'illégalité, car il est indiqué au contrat que le brut est un pourcentage du SMIC (à chaque AM de la déterminer), du coup, lorsqu'il augmente le salaire aussi, tu pense que c'est légal?


----------



## Griselda (23 Août 2022)

Je suis d'accord, je ne comprends pas pourquoi il est légal de prévoir un pourcentage fixe d'augmentation à date fixe, pourcentage qui alors ne correspond à rien en particulier alors qu'indexer au SMIC permet de conserver le même pouvoir d'achat puisque le SMIC n'augmente QUE si le coût de la vie augmente. Ainsi quand on a établi que le cout de la vie n'a augmenté que de 0.5%, le salaire n'augmenterait que de 0.5% alors qu'avec une clause qui dit "2% a date anniversaire" l'augmentation est supérieure... c'est donc un pari.


----------



## liline17 (23 Août 2022)

et oui, tout comme toi, j'aime ce qui est juste, augmenter son salaire alors qu'il n'y a pas forcément d'inflation n'est pas juste, suivre l'inflation est juste, pourquoi plusieurs juges n'ont pas vu les choses comme moi, je ne comprends pas ça


----------



## Griselda (23 Août 2022)

D'ailleurs je n'ai modifié ce point de mon contrat que tout récemment à force qu'on me dise que c'était "illégal" pourtant aucun de mes PE depuis 20 ans n'y avait jamais vu un problème, au contraire. A présent pour être dans les clou c'est 2% à date anniversaire mais je guette le moment où la loi sera plus logique. Notons qu'il y a fort longtemps que les syndicats généraux (de tous corps de métier) demandent que ce soit possible et applicable à tous.


----------



## Merlu33 (23 Août 2022)

Bonjour LORADA
lijana a raison les parents n 'aime pas l augmentation brutale.*passer de 3,4€ à 4€ par heure c est beaucoup pour eux.*

j ai eu des PE en entretien car ils déménageaient pour mon coins, 
un contrat de* 38 semaine à 40h , *j ai demandé* 4,30€ de l'heure, l*e PE employeur m'a envoyer un SMS  repose négative,
que j étais trop chère pour eux* de 70 centimes. *c est a dire que sa nounou est à *3.60€*, donc le PE la garde.*..*


----------



## Griselda (23 Août 2022)

Merlu, je dirais surtout que ces PE ont été encouragés à éviter un changement d'AM ce qui en soit est toujours mieux pour l'enfant. S'ils la gardent parce qu'elle est moins chère c'est quand même parce que le detour n'est pas si grand sinon ils l'auraient fait.


----------



## Pioupiou (23 Août 2022)

Il ne faut inverser le processus. 
Il ne faut pas perdre de vue que l'indexation du smic n'est là que pour le salaire minimun et pour ceux qui non aucune chance de négocier une augmentation. 
Étant au-dessus du minimum (pour notre profession) il est logique qu'il ne suive pas l'inflation systématiquement mais se fasse par le biais d'une négociation. C'est le lot de tout salarié qui est au-dessus des minimas. 
Maintenant je suis d'accord vue le taux horaire chez nous il est normal de réévaluer son salaire ce que je fait systématiquement à la date du 1 janvier de chaque année depuis 20 ans comme le stipule mon contrat.


----------



## liline17 (23 Août 2022)

sauf que mettre une clause au contrat, est en soi une négociation, tout comme de mette une clause d'augmentation de 2% à chaque anniversaire, je ne conteste pas son illégalité, mais juste sa logique


----------



## liline17 (23 Août 2022)

il y a aussi les cas d'AM n'arrivant pas à atteindre le SMIC par manque de contrat, alors qu'elles ne sont pas au  salaire horaire minimum légal , c'est une forme d'injustice que le SMIC augmente, mais pas leur salaire


----------



## Pioupiou (23 Août 2022)

Malheureusement c'est le lot de tout salarié  qui est au-dessus des minimas sociaux il doit negocier  et nous n'échappons pas à la règle. 
Mais nous avons l'avantage de pouvoir  mettre des clauses sur nos contrats ce que ne peut faire le salarié lambda qui subit le dicta de l'employeur.


----------



## Griselda (23 Août 2022)

le salarié lambda ne subit le dicta de l'employeur que s'il s'est conaincue qu'il n'avait pas la possibilité de négocier.


----------



## Griselda (23 Août 2022)

L'AM qui est en secteur defavorable, ou pense l'être n'osera pas négocier ou n'y arrivera pas plus si autour d'elle ce qu'elle demande est très en deça.


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Août 2022)

Pioupiou si la nouvelle CCN avait pris en compte toutes les clauses que chacune peut noter sur son contrat ce serait déjà bien mais je ne pense pas que çà se fera dans l'immédiat voir jamais !!! bon courage ...


----------



## saracroche (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Comme certaines collègues sur mes contrats il est inscrit une augmentation de 2% à chaque date d'anniversaire et tous les PE signent sans souci.
Le mois précédent de chaque date d'anniversaire de chaque contrat je fais un petit récapitulatif avec la nouvelle mensu et le nouveau TH applicable (brut et net) et je remets un exemplaire à chaque concerné.
Mon exemplaire est joint au contrat initial.
Je fonctionne ainsi depuis des années et aucun problème ☺️


----------

